# System unstabil

## Kai Gillmann

Hi.

Mein System läuft eigentlich fehlerfrei. Alles funktioniert - aber sehr unstabil.

Die unstabilität zeigt sich hauptsächlich unter gnome. Manche Fenster (keine speziellen) stürzen ab und zu ab (reagieren nicht mehr und das Rendern versagt), manchmal hängt die Konsole bei unterschiedlichen Programmen, ...

Da ich noch nicht sehr viel mit Linux zu tun hatte bin ich relativ Ratlos.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, wie ich an das Problem komme.

Zu den Systeminfos:

Kernel: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

Xorg: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal (-mmx) +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk (-sse) -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 

Gnome:  gnome-base/gnome-2.12.2  -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -hal

Xorg.0.log: (EE) (WW) (!!) grepped

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8
```

make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Die CFLAGS sind auf die CPU optimiert. Ich habe in diesem Forum einen guten Thread gefunden, der die Typen des Pentium 4 mit passenden Flags angibt (link vergessen)

Für weitere Infos die ihr braucht einfach bescheid sagen.

Könnte die CFLAGS-Optimierung O3 vielleicht instabilität bringen? (BITTE BEANTWORTEN - generelle neugierde)

THX SOO MUCH

Kai

----------

## Fibbs

Hi Kai,

zu aggressive CFLAGS können ein System sehr schnell unstabil und somit unbrauchbar machen. Wenn dann noch defekte Hardware wie z. B. Speicher hinzukommt, dann ist schnell Feierabend mit dem ungetrübten Gentoo-Genuss.

Du sprichts davon, dass Dein Gentoo auf Deine CPU optimiert ist. Ohne die Angaben, wie Du das gemacht hast, können wir Dir nicht sagen, ob es vielleicht daher rührt.

Also, poste bitte die Ausgabe von "emerge --info" und wir sehen weiter.

Btw: Ich halte nicht viel von übermäßigen Optimierungen. Die Geschwindigkeitsvorteile sind marginal (lieber investiere ich ein paar Euro in neuen Speicher als etliche Stunden in Optimierung) und die Stabilität ist mir wichtiger.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Du sprichts davon, dass Dein Gentoo auf Deine CPU optimiert ist. Ohne die Angaben, wie Du das gemacht hast, können wir Dir nicht sagen, ob es vielleicht daher rührt.
> ...

 

Na die CFLAGS hat er doch gepostet !?

Ansonsten, was hast du alles so gemacht? Evtl. gcc geupdated? Ist dein RAM in Ordnung? Hitzprobleme? CPU übertaktet?

Wenn die Programme aus der Konsole startest und sie dann abbrechen, gibt es irgendwelche ausgaben in der Konsole? Irgendwelche Meldungen in "dmesg"?

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Nein, die Optimierung -O3 sollte so ein Verhalten nicht hervorrufen. Wie auch immer, nimm lieber -O2, das spart viel Rechenzeit und einen großen Unterschied zu -O3 merkst auch nicht.

----------

## mrsteven

Also ich habe festgestellt, dass die blöden ATI-Treiber leider nicht sonderlich gut mit Kernel 2.6.15 zusammenarbeiten:

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3067392.html#3067392

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426075-highlight-.html

Du kannst es ja testweise mal mit dem ati- oder dem radeon-Treiber von Xorg probieren. Nach der Umstellung musst du aber rebooten (rmmod fglrx reicht nicht, der Treiber vermurkst da irgendwie was).

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Hi.

Sry für die Späte antwort.

Konkrete Angaben kann ich momentan nicht machen, da ich nicht zu Hause bin.

Ich habe die Idee, dass es am ATI Treiber liegt.

Ich habe mich gestern mit ihm ein wenig geprügelt weil er beim abmelden / runterfahren den Rechner zum absturz brachte, und Workarounds auch nicht 100% erfolg brachten.

Ich habe gestern die neuen Vanilla Sources und die letzten Gentoo-Sources mit verschiedenen Konfigurationen getestet, und jedes mal wenn ich den ATI Treiber installiere ""fühlt sich das System unstabil an"" (wieder absturz beim logout mit X, 3D-Software funktioniert nicht richtig, bla....).

Zu den Fragen zur Hardware: Die ist gerade neu und völlig in Ordnung und mit nem Kumpel vor dem Kauf gut aufeinander abgestimmte Teile gekauft / bestellt. Beim Transport / Einbau hab ich auch nichts zerbröselt. Übertaktet habe ich auch nichts und werde ich auch nicht, bin verrückt, aber doch nicht Lebensmüde!!!

@mrsteven: Dass es vom Xorg-Team Treiber gibt, wusste ich noch nicht. Ma testen  :Smile:  Ich werde mir die Links gleich mal in Ruhe durchlesen.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach fragen und bei weiteren Antworten vielen Dank  :Smile: 

Kai

----------

## Robmaster

Vielleicht kann ich dir helfen , denn ich hatte das selbe Problem

Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast liegt es an den ati Treibern.

Trage in die Datei /etc/portage/package.keywords  folgenes ein

x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86

app-admin/eselect ~x86

app-admin/eselect-opengl ~x86

x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra ~x86

jetzt noch ein emerge  -u ati-drivers und die Treiber sind wieder aktuell

Jetzt das wichtigste die config in /etc/X11/xorg.conf darf nicht mit fglrxconfig erstellt worden sein. Also benutze xorgconfig und trage fglrx als treiber ein.

Noch was:

opengl-update ati geht auch nicht mehr musst jetzt eselect opengl set ati benutzen.

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Danke.

Werd ich testen wenn ich zu Haus bin.

Was für Hardware hast du? (kurz zum vergleich).

Mainboard: ASUS P5LD2 (Intel i945G) PCIe

Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon X700 Pro Advantage (Chip muss ich nachschauen wenn ich @ Home bin)

Meine bisherige Vorgehensweise:

Kernel kompilieren ohne FrameBuffer

ATI Treiber (Original) installieren

neustarten -> Direct Rendering = Yes.

Davor hab ich das mit fglrxconfig gemacht, allerdings streikte da das Direct Rendering.

Ich werde es mal ausprobieren wenn ich wieder daheim bin.

Ich habe 2 Fragen noch (vielleicht gehören die grad net 100% zum Thema, aber...)

Ich habe an den CFLAGS vorgestern die letzten Optimierungen gemacht.

Wenn ich ALLE Packete neu kompilieren und updaten lassen möchte, wie war der emerge string dafür? (Ich find den net mehr wieder im WIKI und zusammenreimen per "emerge --help | less" oder "man emerge" hilft mir net)

Ich habe ca. 400 Packete (mit Abhängigkeiten) installiert. Xorg, gnome, OpenOffice, Blender, Gimp, und noch nen paar andere Sachen.

Wenn ich das mitm Intel 830 (Pentium 4 64bit HT (nocona)) durchlaufen lassen würde um alles auf die CFLAGS zu bringen, wie lange würde es dauern? Ich würde mal vermuten 12 Stunden? Nur eine grobe schätzung ob sich das lohnt über nacht anzustellen.

Danke für die Vielen Informationen.

Ich _hoffe_ das liegt, wie meine Vermutung, am ATI treiber.

Kai

----------

## Robmaster

Meine Hardware;

Mainboard  nforce 2 von Gigabyte

Grafikkarte ATI Radeon 9700 

Alles neubauen machst du mit emerge -e world

PS. falls du immernoch Probleme haben solltest nimm einen anderen Kernel nicht einen 2.6.15 (gentoo-sources)

     sondern einen 2.6.14 (hardened-sources) und aktiviere dir auch gleich noch die SELinux erweiterungen.

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Hi.

Ich werde auch mal meine USE Flags überarbeiten. Die Informationen die ich mir in den letzten Tagen reingescheffelt habe, haben mich ganz vergessen lassen, die einzustellen.

Ich habe mir die SELinux Website der NSA mal genauer angesehen.

Wie siehts denn mit der Problematik des 2.6.14 mit ATI-Hard- & Software aus? Habe ich bessere Chancen?

Kai

----------

## Robmaster

Der 2.6.15 kernel verursacht bei vielen leuten Probleme,daher habe ich mich für den 2.6.14 entschieden, und empfehle ihn dir,weil dieser irgendwie ausgereifter ist.

----------

## Treborius

würde auch auf -O2 (-O3 merkste kaum) und 2.6.14 schwenken, hab bisher noch nie 2.6.15 benutzt aber 3 computer mit ati unter meiner Aufsicht, und bis auf schlechte leistung im vergleich zu win hatte ich keine probleme

----------

## Robmaster

Könntest außerdem noch -apm und acpi in die make.conf eintragen.

----------

## Kai Gillmann

2.6.14 erkennt meine Netzwerkkarte (onBoard Marvell Yukon auf Intel i945) nicht mehr. Egal ob alter oder neuer Treiber.

----------

## Robmaster

Probiers mit dem patchset von Kon Colvias hier ist die url

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.14/2.6.14-ck9/patch-2.6.14-ck9.bz2

Jetzt sollte deine Netzwerkkarte funktionieren.

Viel Glück.

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Sorry, hatte keine bis jetzt Zeit das zu testen. Ich habe nun den Patch, aber keine Ahnung wie ich nun vorgehen soll... Er liegt nun entpackt auf der Festplatte, eine kopie im Ordner der Kernel-Sourcen.

Danke

----------

## Robmaster

Du brauchst nur ein cd /usr/src/linux

patch -p1 < /wo/der/patch/liegt 

oder ein bzip2 -cd /wo/der/gepackte/patch/liegt | patch -p1

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Danke.

Beim patchen und kompilieren treten allerdings Probleme auf:

Bei einem Haufen Dateien sagt er, die Datei wäre möglicherweise schon gepatcht

Ich habe 2 durchgänge mit frisch emergten 2.6.14-hardened gemacht. Bei einem VOrgang habe ich bei allen Dateien gesagt, nicht patchen, beim zweiten Vorgang habe ich alle neu patchen lassen.

Ich bekomme bei beiden Kompilier-Vorgängen diesen Fehler: (Ich vermute es sind die selben, ich habe es nicht verglichen, meine aber es wäre die selbe Datei).

Der Ausschnitt ist aus dem Vorgang wo ich das Patchen überall erzwungen habe:

```
  CC      kernel/sysctl.o

kernel/sysctl.c:713: error: redefinition of 'one_hundred'

kernel/sysctl.c:707: error: previous definition of 'one_hundred' was here

kernel/sysctl.c:790: error: `vm_swappiness' undeclared here (not in a function)

kernel/sysctl.c:790: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/sysctl.c:790: error: (near initialization for `vm_table[8].data')

kernel/sysctl.c:797: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/sysctl.c:797: error: (near initialization for `vm_table[8]')

kernel/sysctl.c:808: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/sysctl.c:808: error: (near initialization for `vm_table[9]')

kernel/sysctl.c:816: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/sysctl.c:816: error: (near initialization for `vm_table[10]')

kernel/sysctl.c:826: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/sysctl.c:826: error: (near initialization for `vm_table[11]')

kernel/sysctl.c:836: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/sysctl.c:836: error: (near initialization for `vm_table[12]')

kernel/sysctl.c:845: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/sysctl.c:845: error: (near initialization for `vm_table[13]')

kernel/sysctl.c:856: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/sysctl.c:856: error: (near initialization for `vm_table[14]')

kernel/sysctl.c:866: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/sysctl.c:866: error: (near initialization for `vm_table[15]')

kernel/sysctl.c:876: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/sysctl.c:876: error: (near initialization for `vm_table[16]')

kernel/sysctl.c:898: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/sysctl.c:898: error: (near initialization for `vm_table[17]')

kernel/sysctl.c:900: error: initializer element is not constant

kernel/sysctl.c:900: error: (near initialization for `vm_table[18]')

kernel/sysctl.c: In function `do_sysctl':

kernel/sysctl.c:1063: error: `sysctl_lock' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sysctl.c:1063: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kernel/sysctl.c:1063: error: for each function it appears in.)

kernel/sysctl.c:1070: warning: implicit declaration of function `use_table'

kernel/sysctl.c:1075: error: `error' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sysctl.c:1081: warning: implicit declaration of function `unuse_table'

kernel/sysctl.c: In function `do_rw_proc':

kernel/sysctl.c:1423: error: `sysctl_lock' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/sysctl.c:1424: error: structure has no member named `set'

kernel/sysctl.c:1446: error: structure has no member named `set'

kernel/sysctl.c: At top level:

kernel/sysctl.c:707: warning: 'one_hundred' defined but not used

make[1]: *** [kernel/sysctl.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

Warum funktionieren eigentlich Geräte nicht mehr bei einer neueren Version, wenns bei der alten Reibungslos funktionierte???

Danke vielmals

Kai

----------

## Robmaster

Sorry ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das du die ungepatchten vanilla-sources brauchst. Benutze package.mask für den vanilla-2.6.14Last edited by Robmaster on Sat Feb 11, 2006 11:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Ich downloade, allerdings weiss ich net ob ichs noch heute probieren, bin sau müde.

Wo bestehen eigentlich die Unterschiede, Vanilla, Hardened, Gentoo (vermute ich mal vom Tean getestet und evtl. Manipuliert) ?

Danke soweit: Status kommt morgen

Kai

----------

## Robmaster

Warte noch mit den Sourcen ich muss kucken ob es 2.6.14.1 oder 2.6.14.2 bis 7 ist.

----------

## Kai Gillmann

ok

----------

## Robmaster

Vanilla-sources sind die Original Kernelquellen von Kernel.org 

gentoo-sources ist der Originjal Kernlel mit exrta patches an Hardware für alle möglichen Geräte

hardened-sources ist auf Sicherheit getrimmt (SELinux Grsecurity usw.) Brauchst du jedenfalls wenn du einen Server betreibst.

Also alle möglichen ***-sources sind immer speziell an bedürfinsse angepasste gepatchte Kernelquellen.Last edited by Robmaster on Sat Feb 11, 2006 11:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Ich hab mir von der Internetseite mit dem Patch einen für 2.6.15 geholt, mit den Kernel 2.6.15.4 heruntergeladen und auch mal probiert- -> brachte auch nix.

Eigentlich wäre es ja immer zu empfehlen, auf Sicherheit zu setzen. Das SELinux würde ich so oder so gern nutzen (Client mein ich - auf meinem Heimserver läuft momentan noch Windows 2003), ich kenne ja nicht die einzelnen Unterschiede der Kernel.

Ich versteh immernoch nicht, warum im neuen Kernel die Netzwerkkarte nicht mehr geht.... Vorher gab es ja auch keine Probleme.....

Kai

----------

## Robmaster

Falls du die ck-patches für 2.6.15 Ausprobieren möchtest must du von hier ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.15.tar.bz2  die 2.6.15 Sources downloaden.

Bei mir hat der 2.6.15-ck4 patch mit dem 2.6.15 Kernelquellen ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Den Kernel baue ich aber erst Morgen.

Hast du deinen Netzwerkkartentreiber als Modul oder fest in der Kernel Kompeliert.

Sind die einstellungen in /etc/conf.d/net richtig.

Hast du villeicht eine Diskette für die Netzwerkkarte mit Linux-Treiber drauf, welche du in den Kernel einpatchen könntest.

CK hat auf seiner Seite 2 Aktuelle patche 1 für normale Dektop PCś ( auf Geschwindigkeit optimiert )

und einen für Server ( Sicherheit )

Bei den patchs must du darauf achten das z.B  2.6.15-ck* immer zu einen 2.6.15.* Original Kernel gehört.Last edited by Robmaster on Sun Feb 12, 2006 12:35 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Kai Gillmann

Ich habe den Kernel bereits mit den Patch ausprobiert. Mir fehlte die Netzwerkunterstützung wieder. Ich hatte genau den Patch probiert, den du mir gepostet hast. Ich hatte mich selber durch die Ordnerstruktur gewühlt.

Ich werde das auch erst morgen wieder probieren.

DIe Netzwerktreiber sind im kernel kompiliert, der alte sk98lin und der neue, zur Sicherheit beide. Vielleicht gibt es da ja Kollisionen...

Die Config ist richtig, die Einstellungen werden zu 100% vom DHCP gezogen, aber wnen die Netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt wird (ifconfig fehlt eth0) bringt mir das ja auch nichts.

Diskette habe ich nicht, aber ich glaube ich habe auf der Marvell-Yukon Seite mal einen Patch oder ein komplttes Source-Archiv gefunden... Muss aber mal gucken.

Mit den CK Patches habe ich über eine EML Datei herausgefunden. Die Namen dort sind identisch, bis auf dass bei den servern ein s irgendwo im Namen mit drin ist, ziemlich am Ende.

Ich hatte aber den "normalen", welcher ja nicht funktionierte.

Ich geh nun schlafen und probiere morgen weiter.

Kai

----------

## Robmaster

Probiere gleich Morgen den  neuen Treiber als Modul zubauen und in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 beim Start zu laden.

PS: Hatte vorhin versehentlich die falsche Kernel url eingetragen.

----------

## Robmaster

Auf meinem Hauptrechner läuft jetzt der 2.6.15-ck4 perfekt.

Kleiner Tip 

Die ck-sources gibt es auch im Portage

----------

